# torsocks 2.3.0 on FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE



## manas (Dec 1, 2018)

Version 2.3.0 seems to have a problem running things like 'pkg audit -Fr' while 2.2.0_1 runs fine:

2.3.0

```
root@localhost # torsocks pkg audit -Fr
1543649864 WARNING torsocks[53454]: [syscall] Unsupported syscall number 20. Denying the call (in tsocks_syscall() at syscall.c:568)
1543649864 WARNING torsocks[53454]: [syscall] Unsupported syscall number 20. Denying the call (in tsocks_syscall() at syscall.c:568)
1543649864 WARNING torsocks[53454]: [syscall] Unsupported syscall number 2. Denying the call (in tsocks_syscall() at syscall.c:568)
pkg: Failed to fork worker process: Function not implemented
```

2.2.0_1

```
root@localhost # torsocks pkg audit -Fr
vulnxml file up-to-date                            
0 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
```


----------

